# ArgoUML mit Java 5.0 starten



## Thomas Darimont (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie man das beliebte UML Tool ArgoUML auch mit Java 5.0 betreiben kann.

1) In der Konsole gibt ihr mal
java -version 
ein um die genaue Version eurer Java Laufzeitumgebung zu bekommen.
Beispiel:

```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Darimont\Desktop>java -version
java version "1.5.0"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0-b64)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0-b64, mixed mode, sharing)
```
Die Zeile java version "1.5.0" ist die entscheidenede.

2) Nun erstellt ihr eine Datei mit dem Namen launchArgoUML.jnlp
mit folgendem Inhalt (Bei mir liegt die datei auf meinem Desktop -> u.U. Pfade anpassen.)

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!-- JNLP File for launching ArgoUML with WebStart -->
<jnlp
  spec="1.0+"
  codebase="http://argouml.tigris.org/files/documents/4/0/argouml-0.16.1/jws/"
  href="file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Darimont/Desktop/argoUml.jnlp"> <!--hier Pfad zur .jnlp Datei angeben -->
  <information>
    <title>ArgoUML Latest Release 0.16.1</title>
    <vendor>Tigris.org (Open Source)</vendor>
    <homepage href="http://argouml.tigris.org/"/>
    <description>ArgoUML Tigris Application
      English language.
    </description>
    <description kind="short">The ArgoUML (en) version 0.16.1</description>
    <icon href="http://argouml.tigris.org/images/argologo.gif"/>
    <offline-allowed/>
  </information>
  <security>
    <all-permissions/>
  </security>
  <resources>
    <!--<j2se version="1.5.0-b64 1.4 1.4.0-beta3 1.4.0-beta2 1.4.1 1.4.2 1.3"/>-->
    <j2se version="1.5.0"/> <!--hier java Version eintragen -->
    <jar href="argouml.jar" main="true" download="eager"/>
    <jar href="antlrall.jar"/>
    <jar href="xerces.jar"/>
    <jar href="gef.jar"/>
    <jar href="ocl-argo.jar"/>
    <jar href="nsuml.jar"/>
    <jar href="log4j.jar"/>
    <jar href="i18n.jar"/>
    <jar href="toolbar.jar"/>
    <jar href="jmi.jar"/>
    <jar href="commons-logging.jar"/>

    <property name="user.language" value="en"/>
  </resources>
  <application-desc main-class="org.argouml.application.Main"/>
</jnlp>
```

Somit könnt ihr nun auch mit Java 5.0 fleißig UML Diagramme erstellen.

Gruß Tom


----------

